# SMS Charcoal - Oil Dri



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Just got a 40lb bag of this stuff from MSC for $8.99
I ordered it for out in the shop to clean up oil/coolant spills. I got this and some Cheeta Zorb, another product that is not the same type of sorbant.

Anyways, I got it to see because I was pretty sure it was the same as SMS, I am pretty sure also that it is the same manufacturer.
Well It looks identical to the 50lb bag of SMS charcoal that I got at home.
Since many of you have a problem getting that, this seems descently enough priced, not sure what the shipping would be, for me it was like $7 but that is on a company account and might be discounted.
Needless to say, I will probably use this next time I need to get some SMS.
Here is the link for anybody who wants to check it out.

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=1780416&PMT4NO=19198647

BTW if any of you know this to be a poor product for the Aquarium, please note why.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The MSDS sheet indicates its chemical name is Fuller's Earth.
If you search the forum for Fuller's Earth, it does appear people are using similar products without problems. Silica content 10-20%.
The MSDS sheet for SMS indicates it is Montmorillonite a different type of clay. Silica content is 7-10%.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Gotta ya, didn't even think to look at the MSDS.
It just looked so much like the SMS, I haven't ever seen Turface, but I have used Schultz, that is way different looking (color), but I guess it is the closest comparison to this Oil Dri, or even the exact same stuff.
BTW can anybody confirm if this stuff is made by the same People that make the SMS, I thought their mother company was Oil Dri


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The MSDS for SMS has Oil Dri in the header.
http://www.lesco.com/content/cache/unity/pdfs/5125.pdf


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Oil Dri is the parent company for Soilmaster products  

Profile is the parent company for Turface products and also for Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil. All of these fired clay substrates are pretty good for planted tanks, at least in my experience


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah... was all good till shipping came up to 42 bucks.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

schultz/profile/turface, (all the same product) is made of "Fullers earth" There is a specific scientific name for the type of clay that is "Fullers earth" but I don't know what it is off the top of my head. The problem I had when I used a clay floor sweep/absorbent several years ago was it completely broke down in water over the course of a few months. It turned from clay litter to clay mud. Thre may be a difference in how fired it is, how dense it is, or something along that line. Soilmaster and Turface are made for ground cover on golfcourses and baseball fields, they are meant to sit in water without breaking down. Floor sweeps are not designed for that purpose, which may explain why they turn into mud


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> There is a specific scientific name for the type of clay that is "Fullers earth"


Maybe by some convention a specific name is applied to Fullers earth but it is a generic term.



> the most common earthy materials classed as fuller's earth are calcium montmorillonites and palygorskites (attapulgites) and sepiolites.


Montmorillonite could be classified as Fuller's earth. However, this does not appear to be the case with Oil Dri. The same company has a different MSDS sheet for Fullers earth and for Montmorillonite. The Oil Dri sheet indicates higher silica content. I interpret the higher silica content as being possibly more dusty and better for cleaning oil.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> chemical name is Fuller's Earth


First you say it is a chemical name, and then you say its a generic name. Which is it? It is a non scientific name for a specific type of clay. I don't know what a MSDS sheet is? oh never mind, safety data sheet. All that does is state any health risks. The type of clay is identified by Profile who has licensed the distribution of "Clay conditioner" and "aquatic plant soil" to Schultz. Profile makes and distibutes Turface. All three are actually the same product. It is light weight and tan in color. About the same color as beach/play sand.

There are many Fuller earth products. They can be different colors, texture, and weight. It all depends on how its processed, fired... I would think you would be more concerned with whether or not this oil sorb product will dissolve in water. As I said, thats what happened when I used that type of product and it was a disgusting mess that was a real pita to clean up


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Material safety data sheet. MSDS!


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just redid my tank with this as the substrate. Bought two 25lb bags for $7 and only used one and a half for my 50g. You just can't beat that price


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Do report back to let us know if all is well, or if there are problems.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

is this the same stuff i saw at Walmart in the auto section , to absbort oil spills from made by Oil Dri


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup, that was where i found it. I think I read it from your thread and check the local Walmart when I drove by. So far so good


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hey Darkfury18 let me know how you made out with it


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the set up thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/41078-new-summer-new-beginnings.html#post307444

So far, I can say that my blyxa loves it more than Shultz AS, lots of roots and forming those nice dense bushes I always envied.


----------

